# Ween: the keeper of traditions



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Ween is another creature spawned from the fertile soil of the Shadow Farm. Planted over a graveyard and harvested by the light of a full moon. Ween watches from the shadows as the trick or treaters make their rounds, always vigilant to protect the traditions and rituals of this, the season of the witch.


----------



## BrainSkillet (Oct 2, 2010)

Another incredible prop sir. Poor little guy looks really grumpy. He'd probably bite you for no reason.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, I love this guy! What a great, expressive face he has!


----------



## vurderlak (Oct 4, 2010)

He's cool. Love the stories behind your work. If you don't mind me asking, what's the media for the head, paper mâché or clay??


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

vurderlak said:


> He's cool. Love the stories behind your work. If you don't mind me asking, what's the media for the head, paper mâché or clay??


Creative Paperclay


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

You really have a knack for creating these little lumiaries, I love them!


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

I dig this guy.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

I really love this sculpt, Dave.....fabulous!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

He's adorable!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

I absolutely love this guy. 
He reminds me of this old guy that lived down the road when I was a kid. He always had the grumpiest looking scowl on his face, yelled at the neighbourhood kids but his rant's were always for our own benefit. Trying to keep us safe. As I grew older I realized his heart was in the right place he just didn't know how to get through to us "Bye Jesus unruly kids!"

Great job


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

He's great. Very expressive.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

He looks like a pumpkin version of Winston Churchill! I love him!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

He's quite glorious! Love him!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Great work!


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

Beautiful character, he's more than just a prop because he's got soul.

Reminds me of a toad


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

He's wonderful! I love the facial expression and the paint job is great!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Love his face!! I want to sit him on my desk at work so I can stare at him all day!


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Spooky1 said:


> He looks like a pumpkin version of Winston Churchill! I love him!


IO was trying to think of who he reminded me of. Spooky1 hit the nail on the head.

Another great sculpt.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

i love him! his face kind of reminds me of those little worms from Men In Black. but that's just me!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Lol. I like it.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

he's awesome Dave, love his expression!!


----------



## punkin (Oct 28, 2010)

I had to go check out your website. You are so talented! I just love him!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

great as always Dave I love how grumpy he is


----------

